# 2010 Ripcord Video Review



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice video

Your cat whiskers look horrible tho


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

*cool*

good job


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

neo71665 said:


> Nice video
> 
> Your cat whiskers look horrible tho



Thanks I guess. That is the way I prefer them. Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for the video. I have been checking this rest out and been thinking of putting one on my Axe 7. good o see it in action.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

It loos like a good rest, i always liked my old rip cord and the problem i had they sent me the parts asap free. 

Looks like you drop your head into your bow you need to set up where you pull the bow into you not you into the bow.


----------



## MTFirefly (Apr 7, 2009)

*Nice Video!*

Ike, great video, I bet those Ripcord People love you! :wink:


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

MTFirefly said:


> Ike, great video, I bet those Ripcord People love you! :wink:



Thanks. Yeah we get along pretty well. Everyone at Ripcord is great to work with. Top notch company.


----------



## Rustyoar (Jun 11, 2007)

Good video man thanks; not sure whats wrong with your cat whiskers they look fine to me?? Anyway ordered my code red yesterday and can't wait to shoot it.


----------



## MsNipeR (Feb 11, 2010)

*qad*

bought QAD HD ULTRA to my sniper and waiting excited it . had hostage but it was quite exhausted the lowest brush


----------



## David Klien (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice info, thanks.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Love my code red


----------

